
This Tiny Gadget Creates an Uncensored Mini Internet - cfadvan
https://www.fastcodesign.com/90170618/this-tiny-gadget-creates-a-mini-uncensored-internet
======
mmjaa
I do this often with my MagicShifter:

[http://magicshifter.net/](http://magicshifter.net/)

It allows me to serve up a web page to anyone in WiFi distance - and is quite
useful for the purposes of promoting interaction with location participants ..
it can be configured to show different light patterns for different visitors,
and so on.

As the IoT wave keeps crashing out there against the big-Internet shore, we're
going to see more and more sub-sub-sub-Intranets out there, I feel. Its
already pretty clear to me that we could set up a mesh of MagicShifters to
support a local meatspace community .. imagine when its going to become a
normalised phenomenon ..

Its also kind of surprising that more shops and retail businesses don't do
this sort of thing - host their own sites locally for visitors on their WiFi
to use. I guess we'll get to that point, though, where the site is an
appliance ..

------
turkeybacongod
this reminds me of what was probably the vl of a Sidekick

